# صلاة السجدة



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 مارس 2008)

فى نهاية الخمسين المقدسة  فى عيد حلول الروح القدس نحن جميعا نصلى صلاة ( السجدة ) بطقسها المعروف 
فلماذا سميت بصلاة السجدة ؟

كانت العادة فى الازمان القديمة فى عهد الرسل يقرأ المصلون صلوات السجدة وهم واقفون فلماذا فى هذا الايام نوءديها  فى سجود؟

قيل فلى التاريخ الكنسى ان سبب السجود يرجع الى ما حدث مرة فى عهد الاب مكاريوس البطريرك الانطاكى .  بينما كانو ا  يقرأون طلبات السجدة  اذ هبت ريح قوية  فخر المصلون ساجدين من الرعب وطلبا للرحمة فخفت سرعة الريح وهدأت
ثم قامو ليكملو الصلاة وقوفا فهبت رياح ثانية قوية فسجد الشعب فخفت الريح وسكتت ثم عاد الشعب وقوفا ليكملوا الصلاة فعادت الريح شديدة فسجدوا فهدأت الرياح 
فعلمو ان مشيئة الله ان تؤدى هذا الصلوات وهم فى سجود وخشوع 
ولم تزل الكنيسة تنفذ الصلوات بهذا الطريقة حتى اليوم


فلذالك سميت بصلاة السجدة ( وتصلى سجدة اولى وسجدة ثانية وسجدة ثالثة )

صلو ا من اجلى


----------



## K A T Y (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صلاة السجدة*

_*تسلم ايدك يا ميلاد علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 يونيو 2013)

كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين 
غدا انشاء الله عيد حلول الروح القدس


----------



## النهيسى (23 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا جدااا
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------

